
Innovative new Email-Client - macco
http://blog.yorba.org/laura/2012/05/geary-0-1-released.html
======
chromejs10
How is this innovative? It's an Apple Mail clone with only super basic
functionality.

------
zeefo08
Or Postbox for that matter.

